
Tesla is raising the price of its full self driving option - saurabh20n
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/13/tesla-is-raising-the-price-on-the-future/
======
londons_explore
They are acting as if this "full self driving" silicon is rather expensive...

I dont doubt that, because designing a large fully custom recent tech node
ASIC is a very expensive endeavour, and the engineering cost will be huge when
divided over just 100k units.

